

Running a South Pole Data Center - powertower
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/04/coolest-jobs-in-tech-literally-running-a-south-pole-data-center/

======
powertower
> Before he was cleared for travel to the Pole, Barnet was told he had to get
> his wisdom teeth extracted. And if you’re staying for the entire winter,
> says systems admin Auer, they prefer to have your appendix removed.

